

Try the Semantic Web for yourself! [Quickstart guide] - rogueleaderr
http://rogueleaderr.tumblr.com/post/21867170349/try-the-semantic-web-for-yourself-quickstart-guide

======
mark_l_watson
I have free PDFs of the Lisp and Java versions of my semantic web book at
<http://markwatson.com/opencontent/> The Java version uses both AllegroGraph
and Sesame. I provide a wrapper for Sesame adding geolocation queries and text
search (I embed Sesame, Lucene, and DerbyDB). Fun to hack on if you are so
inclined. The code is on github.

~~~
mark_l_watson
BTW, Alex Ott kindly sent me some code improvements to the Clojure wrapper in
my book. If you don't mind using a commercial product (with a free version
that works with 50 million RDF triples) then use my Common Lisp edition and
code that uses the AllegroGraph product - a very nice hacking experience.

~~~
rogueleaderr
Thanks for posting the link! I'll check that out...

------
moubarak
An interesting post would be on the state of the semantic web today. A lot of
people still claim it's not all that.

~~~
rogueleaderr
I will try to do that if I have time. My view in a nutshell...it's not all
that YET, but it is FINALLY about to take off in a big way. (Yes, for real
this time.)

